# Purchased Apps not Shown



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

This i happening on both my Nexus 7 and Google Nexus. My purchased apps are not shown as "Purchased". Instead it asks me to repurchase them. And when I try download one I get an error. I installed a new rom on my Nexus and Nexus 7 tonight.

Edit: Issue seems to have resolved itself on both of my devices. strange


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Can you install through the web store? Not optional but a possible work around for now

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I've had this happen before a few times. Happened once with trying to redownload root explorer (but all purchased apps were acting the same way). Emailed the dev and he said he had no record, emailed him my order number and he found it. Seems it was a glitch on Google plays side, as it resolved itself eventually.


----------



## OutofStep13 (Jan 3, 2012)

I had this same exact thing happen to me earlier today. I cleared the Play Store cache and everything was back to normal. Maybe Google was just having some issues today.


----------

